# Clausing 8520 draw bars



## JPigg55 (Oct 7, 2014)

I decided to draw up some dimensions of the original draw bar for my 8520 and the one that cam with the spare head I had purchased.
Though both will work with my mill, there are some differences as you will see in the pics.
General measurements were done with tape measure and digital caliper, thread pitch was measured with thread gage.

Draw bar that came with my mill:








Spare head draw bar:








I also did measurments of the draw bar collar:





Curious to know why the difference if there is any.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 7, 2014)

The one with the long square end is home grown. The thread on both is 3/8-16.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 7, 2014)

JPigg55 said:


> I decided to draw up some dimensions of the original draw bar for my 8520 and the one that cam with the spare head I had purchased.
> Though both will work with my mill, there are some differences as you will see in the pics.
> General measurements were done with tape measure and digital caliper, thread pitch was measured with thread gage.
> 
> ...



I am curious why they chose square head instead of hex head.  Wouldn't 3/8-16 all-thread work in a pinch? I setup Bridge Ports and their clones I don't recall setting up Clausings mills.  

Thank you for the photos and measurements.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 7, 2014)

Bill, because of the measurement of only .250 across the flats would not make a hex head practical. You would break the corners on a regular basis. That is the reason for the square head on the drawbar.

 "Billy G"


----------

